# No period still after D&C 6/8/2012



## robinson380

This Friday will be six weeks since d&c and no af in sight?? I have taken pregnancy tests, which are all negative. When did you girls start af after d&c?


----------



## FeLynn

with my loss in Sept 2011 mmc at 11 weeks was measuring 5.5 weeks, had d&e, I went 15 weeks with no period!!! I then got pregnant & didn't know it found out when I miscarried in Jan 2012. After the natural loss I got my period about 3 1/2 weeks afterwards. March 2012 I got pregnant, my baby's heart stopped at 13.2 weeks and I had d&e 6-5-12 and bled everyday since that d&e, I had a repeat d&e and 2 units of blood on 6-16-12 and finally stopped bleeding 7-13-12.

So I am still waiting for a period to come!


----------



## garfie

Sorry for your loss hun:flower:

I had my DNC 14 June I never bled after at all and then on 6 July had my HCG tested as I was still showing pos on pregnancy test.

I had a HCG of 9:cry: I started my AF on the 8 July (exactly 24 days after my DNC).

I temp and I don't believe I ovulated that cycle and looking at my chart again this time I still can't see ovulation has taken place yet:cry:

Has your HCG level been checked hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## robinson380

I went for a follow up 2 weeks after d&c and had negative pregnancy test so Dr. said levels should be back to normal and there were no POC.


----------



## amjon

Mine started 6 weeks after my natural MC. I still had trace amounts of blood hcg four days after my period started.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks on June 16 and I stopped bleeding for a week and have been spotting/bleeding ever since! I had an hcg draw today (the bleeding is very light and only last about an hour but is kinda like the start of a period but it just stops)


----------



## PinkCupcake

robinson380 said:


> This Friday will be six weeks since d&c and no af in sight?? I have taken pregnancy tests, which are all negative. When did you girls start af after d&c?

This coming tuesday it will be 6 weeks since my ERPC too and i'm yet to see a period which is so confusing. I'm back on the pill now but my doctor told me that I should/will get this period and then the 'back to back' method of pill taking will kick in, where you take 3 months worth of pills with no breaks and then get a period, so you only see 4 periods a year. I haven't taken a pregnancy test, I guess i'm too scared to even go there again!


----------



## FeLynn

PinkCupcake said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> This Friday will be six weeks since d&c and no af in sight?? I have taken pregnancy tests, which are all negative. When did you girls start af after d&c?
> 
> This coming tuesday it will be 6 weeks since my ERPC too and i'm yet to see a period which is so confusing. I'm back on the pill now but my doctor told me that I should/will get this period and then the 'back to back' method of pill taking will kick in, where you take 3 months worth of pills with no breaks and then get a period, so you only see 4 periods a year. I haven't taken a pregnancy test, I guess i'm too scared to even go there again!Click to expand...

hm my dr won't order me the pill until my period comes :growlmad: now I am still waiting for my period today is one whole week since my bleeding stopped (it started after d&e on 6/5) its been 6 1/2 weeks since my 1st d&e tomorrow will be 5 weeks since my last d&e!!!


----------



## FeLynn

I was looking online since my lovely drs office closed at 12noon so now I have to wait until Monday. so I am sharing the link

https://www.ivillage.com/how-long-after-dc-does-menstrual-cycle-begin/4-n-142321


----------



## robinson380

FeLynn: Thank you for the link :)


----------



## FeLynn

your welcome. I have been through this before so I thought I would remember everything but thats not the case. 

I thought mybe my period was coming as yesterday I had some red streaks in my discharge and some pains on the right side and some cramping in my lower abdomen. Was hoping it was the start of my period. I woke up with no more, later on i had the same pain on the left side which has went away. I really just want my period to come.

its been 5 weeks since my last d&e and almost 7 since the first one for my 3rd loss. It just needs to come already!!!!!!!! I am calling my dr and see if he can give me meds to help start it I would like to start my birth control asap. My hub returns this friday and was hoping to be on the pill already so much for wishful thinking!

Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## FeLynn

I finally got a hold of one of the drs that I see. I am so confused. at my obgyn office there are 2 drs (males) and 3 midwives (female) I have my family dr where there are 3 drs I only see the female. non of them are on the same page. I try to explain to them and they claim they know whats best so I am told different things. it is driving me nuts.


I was told to not take my birth control pill until my period comes. By my family dr and my 1 obgyn dr. The other dr I talked to todays works at the same officed as my other obgyn dr and he said to take the pill anyway that it could take a while for my period to return. I told him the other drs said to wait until my period comes he said no just take the pill. so now I dont know what to think. He told me what to expect and that I would get a "fake period" but the next one would be the real deal

I am so unsure what to do. I wait my period to come so I know what is going on with my body the last thing i want to do it get knocked up and be on the pill.


----------



## gormama

I had a D & C on June 1, and have yet to start my period. It will be 8 weeks on Friday and if I don't start this weekend my doctor is putting me on Provera for 10 days and once I stop taking it, it should start my period. It took 4 1/2 months to get my period with my first miscarriage. Hoping it doesn't take that long this time. Good luck. The waiting part sucks!


----------



## FeLynn

gormama said:


> I had a D & C on June 1, and have yet to start my period. It will be 8 weeks on Friday and if I don't start this weekend my doctor is putting me on Provera for 10 days and once I stop taking it, it should start my period. It took 4 1/2 months to get my period with my first miscarriage. Hoping it doesn't take that long this time. Good luck. The waiting part sucks!

my stupid dr wont even put me on provera to help start it:nope:. I went 15 weeks without a period with my 1st loss:shrug: I found out I was pregnant again and miscarrying:cry:. He said it could take longer then 15 weeks this time because I was much further then I was with the 1st one.:growlmad:

so im just waiting:coffee:...I did start my birth control on Tuesday he said that would give me a fake period for the 1st month so we will see. no bleeding yet had some cramping earlier but it didnt last long.


----------

